# Yuck! I've gone hyper :( What do you do? +labs



## ChrisHasHashis (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey All,

So past 4 days I've built up to hyper - rapid heart, insomnia, jitters at night, uneasy, panic feeling. Yuck!

It's like I've had 3 shots of espresso and I don't indulge in caffeine.

Minus a beta blocker that I don't need yet (heart is 92 bpm and I'm usually 79), have any of you found anything to get you over a hyper hump?

My endo says if symptoms persist for 4 weeks lets get a blood test but it's been 4 days. Any recommendations in riding this out?

my recent labs
T4, Free (Direct) 1.19
TSH 1.9 and WAS 1.69 in Feb 13
Trilodothyronine, Free, Serum (What is this?) 3.0

Thanks for the help and support!


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

That is FT3. The active thyroid hormone. Unbound.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Please post ranges for those lab results.

I sometimes go through a hyper phase when my dose of Synthroid is bumped up. Usually my endo has me skip a day or two of the medication until my body calms down and then I slowly get back on it and build back up to the prescribed dose. I would call your doctor if you're body is still feeling hyper tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Eat what ever you want!

Ok in all seriousness, I've been there and it's scary. I would continue to monitor your vitals like you're doing and if it they get too bad please call your Doctor and ask to be seen.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Chris,

What medication are you taking? Dose? How long have you been on it?

Ranges with labs are helpful as all labs have different ranges.

When I find myself hyper I cut back on my meds


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Ha! I think Keba was joking, but I seriously do eat whatever I want when I start feeling hyper in the sense that I quit avoiding goitrogens. Tofu, anyone? Sweet potato?


----------



## ChrisHasHashis (Jun 17, 2013)

Since I have hashis and spent four months in a hyper attack from nov to march 12-13 my endo isn't putting me on meds yet.



Lovlkn said:


> Chris,
> 
> What medication are you taking? Dose? How long have you been on it?
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisHasHashis (Jun 17, 2013)

Ha! Just had tofu this weekend for that reason. I used to love it but dr said to cut back.



hashimotocoaster said:


> Ha! I think Keba was joking, but I seriously do eat whatever I want when I start feeling hyper in the sense that I quit avoiding goitrogens. Tofu, anyone? Sweet potato?


----------



## ChrisHasHashis (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm on no meds yet since I'm supposed to stableize from a hashi hyper attack that lasted four months.

What is a range? Is it on my lab results?



Lovlkn said:


> Chris,
> 
> What medication are you taking? Dose? How long have you been on it?
> 
> ...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, the ranges should be on the lab report. You'll see numbers (beside the lab value). Each lab uses different ranges. The key is to look at where you within the range. The la value by itself is really meaningless.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I'm on no meds yet since I'm supposed to stableize from a hashi hyper attack that lasted four months.


You need to find a new doctor. If you are having a hyper attach then you are more than a hashi patient.

I had TPO in the 475 range at diagnosis and also Thryotropin receptor antibodies ( similar to TSI) and was treated for hyper symptoms. Basically, I had both hashi and graves but only presented hyper symptoms and my surgeon diagnosed me as having hashitoxicosis after my surgery because my thyroid was a mess.

You can do some serious damage to your body by not treating hyper symptoms.

Did they test TSI antibodies on you?


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I agree with Lovlkn, it's time for a change of doctors. How long have you been hypo and how were you diagnosed with Hashi's? Sometimes there can be a period of hypo before someone with Graves truly drops into hyperactivity and vica versa. There's also a Hashi's related complication which will cause someone to rapidly cycle between hypo and hyper, and occasionally you can have more than one thyroid autoimmune.

I've been diagnosed as having both Hashi's and Graves. For the longest time my lab results would bounce around the normal range; sometimes a little high, sometimes a little low, then back into range. More than likely this was caused by having both stimulating and blocking antibodies at work. When things really started going haywire though, I would be hypo for 6 months or so and then hyper for approximately the same amount of time. Had my doctor ignored the hyper symptoms just because I was diagnosed hypo first, I'd have been in deep, deep trouble. I'm currently 7 months post op for a total thyroidectomy and still dealing with the after-effects of my last hyper swing, which was at least somewhat controlled by anti-thyroids.

Do yourself a favor and start searching for a doctor who understands the true complications of thyroid disease, and that it's possible to have more than one. I'll warn you up front though that you're probably going to have to kiss a whole lot of frogs before you find the right person.


----------

